
Show HN: Mohsen the Doorman – Half Slack, Half RaspberryPi - mohamedbassem
https://medium.com/optima-blog/the-doorman-eea38815cc4f#.hsqe51sdc
======
alanfranzoni
Maybe the new tasks will be more interesting, but, really: what about
duplicating the working keys? Would that really take more than six hours?

I don't mean to be rude, but to me it seems an abuse of technology to solve a
problem lying somewhere else.

------
yusufmsaber
Author Here: If you have ideas for what we could get Mohsen to do next, we
would love to hear them. Please drop us a comment

~~~
ryanmcdonough
It'd be great if you could alert people who might have a meeting with that
person (at the gate) or who are working with that person on a project that
they have arrived. Awesome project.

